# Beschriftetes 3D-Molekül mit Illustrator CS erstellen!?



## seckes (30. Juni 2006)

Hey @all,

ich versuche verzweifelt ein 3D-Molekül in Illustrator zu erstellen!
Die 3D Kugeln (Atome) habe ich erstellen können. (Halbkugel erstellt, 3DEffekt: Kreiseln)
Doch Probleme habe ich mit folgendem:

1) Fünf Kugeln sollen mit 3D-Effekt (räumliche tiefe) um ein mittiges/zentrales 
  Atom angeordnet werden --> wie erhalte ich die räumliche tiefe? Einfach nur
  hintere kleiner als vordere?

2) Der Schriftzug auf den Kugeln, soll ebenfalls der Kugelstruktur angepasst werden.

3) Die Verbindungsstücke von äußeren Atomen zu dem Inneren, sollen ebenfalls 
    3D sein! D.h. wie mache ich aus einem Strich eine räumliche Säule?
   Wie kann ich diese räumlich neigen?

Viele Fragen, .... und wahrscheinlich für die meisten von euch langweilig sich
damit zu beschäftigen, aber ich würde mich tierisch darüber freuen, wenn sich 
mir Jemand erbarmen würde!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,
also was die Räumlichkeit betrifft kannst du eigentlich die gleichen Regeln anwenden die man in der Malerei anwendet. Also Fluchtpunkt und diese Dinge beachten.
Wie sieht den die Kugelstruktur aus?
Die Verbindungen kannst du auch mit dem 3d Filter erstellen einfach einen Kreis als Grundobjekt nehmen und extrudieren und so drehen das es passt.

Viele Grüße


----------

